# Best value even though not specifically for woodworkers



## exold (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the review! Helpful for the woodworker on a limited budget (i.e., almost all of them .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good Reveiw . I use mine all the time


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

They are on sale right now at Harbor Freight for just $9.99. Looks like I'm on my way to HF.


----------

